# USC Waitlist



## jcho13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hey guys,
I'm a lurker here, and I don't really post information or opinions or the like, although the information posted here has been of tremendous help to me.
I was, however, waitlisted for USC's Production MFA for the Fall of 2019 and guaranteed a spot for the Spring of 2020, I believe at least. This has led to a lot of questions and decisions and the like. I was wondering if there were any members who were, or are, in the situation I'm currently in, and if they could relate their experiences at all, especially regarding the admissions process following the waitlist decision, financial aid for spring admits, or any other general information that could be good to know.
Anything helps, and I will love you forever.
Thanks!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m currently waitlisted and have an admissions offer to another school so I am in the same boat as you. I have no idea what to do. And am suffering anwhole lot of imposter syndrome going on while trying to decide


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Apr 1, 2019)

I am on the waitlist, too. Waiting for the update from school.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Apr 3, 2019)

Also on the waitlist!


----------



## jcho13 (Apr 8, 2019)

What're everyone's plans? Are you guys going to wait and go in the spring or fall, or go to another program?


----------



## JMcCormack (Apr 9, 2019)

I accepted my waitlist offer yesterday.


----------



## jcho13 (Apr 10, 2019)

Does anyone know how the process works? How many are usually accepted off the list and how many go in the spring?


----------



## SitcomFan (Aug 16, 2019)

Has anyone been given an update on their waitlist status?


----------



## Yaxing Lin (Aug 17, 2019)

SitcomFan said:


> Has anyone been given an update on their waitlist status?


I was on the waitlist and then I got an official offer from USC on Aug 3, 2019. I was admitted to 2020 Spring film production program.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Aug 17, 2019)

I (along with other waitlisted students) got contacted recently about the possibility of accepted Fall semester. They said it’s so late in the game that they understand if we can’t and will defer our acceptance to Spring.


----------



## SitcomFan (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks! I got the same kind of email and was confused as to what it meant.


----------



## Dangoeswest (Aug 20, 2019)

I got the same email and they said they would give me an answer this week. Did anyone get a confirmation yet?


----------



## JMcCormack (Aug 23, 2019)

I got a call last Friday telling me I was the next up on the waitlist. They gave me the option of waiting till Spring which I opted for because moving from Missouri to LA in a week with no housing lined up would be pretty difficult. They said I would be getting more official info about the spring semester in a month or so once fall classes start.


----------



## TayTay (Aug 29, 2019)

I seem to remember someone on this forum who was in the same boat as all of us (waited for fall, guaranteed admission for spring), got official word of their Spring 2020 acceptance around late October-November. 

Classes have started, so looks like we just wait for that now!


----------



## dansomeguy (Sep 19, 2019)

TayTay said:


> I seem to remember someone on this forum who was in the same boat as all of us (waited for fall, guaranteed admission for spring), got official word of their Spring 2020 acceptance around late October-November.
> 
> Classes have started, so looks like we just wait for that now!


Hi @TayTay I remember you!! Are you in LA already?


----------

